# Wireless N playback of bluray iso?



## pedrobogus (May 28, 2009)

I have multiple Vista (32 bit) machines on a network with a Ubuntu Linux box as my media server. When wired via Cat5 (100 Mbs) I could mount a bluray iso off the Ubuntu box to stream to my Vista machines. I moved to a new house where pulling Cat5/6 would be pretty hard so I am attempting wireless N. I get less that stellar performance even with all the Vista tuning tweaks I can find. I get about 100 Mbs sped according to the Vista wireless speed in the control panel. Does anyone do this successfully? Any pointers?


----------



## Sycraft (May 21, 2009)

I don't think N is quite fast enough to handle Blu-ray. You've got to remember that wireless suffers from a lot more technical issues than wired connections do. So the "advertised" rate isn't the actual rate. I mean wireless G is "54mbps" allegedly, but that is the highest possible raw signaling. Even if you got a full rate connection, 20mbps was the max realistic throughput you'd see.

Now compare that to wired connections where the rate is the rate. 100mbps wired net will really get that speed, no problem. What's more, it can get it both directions since there's no contention (full duplex transmission).

In theory I think N is fast enough for Blu-ray data, but in practice I don't think you'll get the throughput you need.

It sucks, but that's just how things go. Wireless isn't ever going to be anywhere near what wired can do.

If you are dead set on using wireless, I'd say your best bet is to wait a bit. The final N standard should provide for a physical rate of 600mbps, but current devices cap out at 450mbps. Also, make sure to get both a wireless card and access point with multiple antennas, the more the better, I think 3 is the max I've seen. Finally, try and get ones that operate in the 5GHz range instead of 2.4GHz (N supports both) since it should have less interference and work better.


----------

